# Aftermarket Turbo



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm also in the market for a bigger turbo, I don't know how to go about that with the exhaust manifold (or lack there of) being integrated into the block.. would love someone to answer this.


----------



## Robert1.4lt (Aug 15, 2019)

Lance

SuperGT14 Turbo A/M is compatible 

support mods: larger injectors, intake, full exhaust, I recommend BNR tune..better than HP and Trifecta more maps. that turbo upgrade is offered at about a G w/o install from ZZP and Vermont tuners. The GTX250 turbo kits from badnewsracing.com is good as well


----------

